# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Key West

## Steve_in_STL

Spent a long weekend in Key West over President's Day. Our first time there. Really enjoyed it.

I'm sure there are others on the forum that know KW better, but we had terrific, St. Barts quality lobster and snapper at Blue Heaven, Mangoes and 915. The sloppy joe I had for lunch at Sloppy Joe's was the best I have ever had lol. And I like dives like Captain Tony's and Sloppy Joe's, especially the music at the latter. Even the tour of Ernest Hemingway's home proved to be interesting.

Will definitely go again, maybe with forum friends.  Anybody else like KW?

S.

----------


## MotherOcean

We went 2 years ago. Had friends that joined us for a few days and it was great fun with them. I think the more the merrier in KW.
We also drove from FLL and loved the drive.
We were there during the KW music festival so the town was hopping with live music.
We would go back.

----------


## taxkohn

We were in KW for Valentine's Day.  Really liked the city, especially the quiet areas on the ocean side.  Great lunch on the beach at the Waldorf Astoria property.  Louie's Backyard for drinks and dinner.  Great setting and good food and service.  We are planning a return in December after we get back from our annual pilgrimage to SB.  In all we spent five days and had a great time.

----------


## JohnC

KW, ah yes, I remember shrimp and grits at Louis Backyard.

----------


## MIke R

> KW, ah yes, I remember shrimp and grits at Louis Backyard.




great great restaurant..its been so long for me since I have been to KW...love the place..the Key West/PTown connection is so strong too... a lot of the same shops owned by the same people...very similar "spirit" as well....

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Mike, 

I would like to get up to Cape Cod and and Ptown but I really don't know anything about the area, except that I like what I see in pictures.  If it has a Key West vibe I know I would like it. One of these days I will have to get some ideas from you.

Steve

----------


## MIke R

Steve....no joke...PTown is called KeyWest north by many many people....there are large contingent of people who work KW in the winter and PTown in the summer for that exact reason...Commercial Street is Duval Street...same cast of characters...same exact vibe...much much better beaches....colder water though...LOL

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Mike,

I'm going to keep that in mind. Sounds like fun. Will touch base with you later if it looks like we might try to get up that way this summer.  Thanks for the information!

Steve

----------


## KevinS

Mike,

I've been told that P-Town has Stripers, but Key West has Strippers.

----------


## MIke R

yeah that too......LOL

hey PBS did a special on us a few years ago and called us the most sexually liberated town in America

I can live with that.....LOL

----------


## PIRATE40

Steve..we fly down every few months..only a 70 minute ride for us....sounds like you found the real spirit of "Cayo Hueso"....Capt'n Tony's is the original Sloppy Joes befor they moved to the current location--where Hemmingway hung out...If you shot pool there, you were standing on top of a few old pirate graves...they discovered the flat headstones years ago while replacing the floor..and left them there. The big tree is where they hung the pirates....place is haunted, which is why it is so cool...would love to have a get together for onliners down there....

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Pirates? Relatives of yours lol? Actually, we did hang out at Captain Tony's one evening and saw the tree. Did not see the graves but I'll look for them next time.  Like I said, we will go back.  I wish we were as close as you. 

BTW, we've been to Long Boat Key several times so we like Sarasota too. In fact, we like to spend time in Florida. If things go as planned we're going to be heading down to Jupiter soon to catch a few Spring Training games.

S.

----------


## PIRATE40

Steve...the grave markers are under the floor...

----------


## NYCFred

> yeah that too......LOL
> 
> hey PBS did a special on us a few years ago and called us the most sexually liberated town in America
> 
> I can live with that.....LOL



Yeah, for about another....um, let's say 5 years. 

(ain't daughters FUN?? )

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> yeah that too......LOL
> 
> hey PBS did a special on us a few years ago and called us the most sexually liberated town in America
> 
> I can live with that.....LOL
> 
> 
> ...




Fred..this is my second go round, not the first, and the first go round went just fine....I have no worries...I didn't insulate the first ones...and I am not insulating this one either....

we are the furthest thing from puritanical in this house....or Catholic...LOL...and the kids are alright with it and despite it all, this one will make good choices, just like the last one did...

----------


## CREGGERS

Key West is not the funky laid back place it used to be. Pretty must a tourist trap now.

----------


## MIke R

thats the way they all go eventually

----------


## Voosh

> thats the way they all go eventually




Yep. We hang out in Marathon Key with an occasional day trip to KW. Miami is sometimes an overnight stay if we can get a place that allows "that dawg" to stay also. 


Many thanks again to "EARL" for the special vids on Marathon.   :)   :thumb up:

----------

